# USB/Aux ports module



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice, I want one for my Gen I.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Might be 2019 specific if I had to guess. Or guessing by the lack of covers it's a non-US model. The US ones come with little door covers that covers the ports


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

WillL84 said:


> Might be 2019 specific if I had to guess. Or guessing by the lack of covers it's a non-US model. The US ones come with little door covers that covers the ports


Oh those covers...I really do not understand why they are here.. 
About the pic, I took it from Chinese cruse post..


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

AdamzCruze said:


> Oh those covers...I really do not understand why they are here..
> About the pic, I took it from Chinese cruse post..


Yea they're annoying lol

Here's the parts on a 2019 US parts lookup, item #1. They list both single and dual USB ports. No idea if the harness is different or not, it only lists for with and without keyless start. Also the rear port is different seemingly (#2) - it lists a USB port for models with the dual USB and a power outlet for models with single. My 2017 has the single and the rear is a 110V AC outlet.


----------



## JPinSTL (Jul 9, 2018)

This has been covered before. I have a 2018. I used this for $40: GM 2016+ center console dual USB & Aux port module NEW
The MyLink Radio recognizes both USB Sources. So I can have a flash drive (Fat32 format) with MP3 tunes and also have my phone running Android Auto for Maps, etc. The USB Charge rate is still abysmal, so no improvements there.

Install is pretty straight forward/ Trickiest parts is removing the existing plug. It just snaps in there, but is pretty tight. A plastic spudger like you'd use for taking apart modern electronics, iPhone, etc works well to pry it out. You need something with a hook like a mini crowbar shape. Then just un-snap from the existing wire harness and plug in the new one.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks guys! That's pretty everything I needed to know.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a 2017 Td (LT) cloth seats, basic My Link. I install the dual usb with sd card slot and aux port. Easy install, plugged right in. Part # 13581213. And it works as it should.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Wow thanks!


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

sledstorm1 said:


> I have a 2017 Td (LT) cloth seats, basic My Link. I install the dual usb with sd card slot and aux port. Easy install, plugged right in. Part # 13581213. And it works as it should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 2018 LT diesel sedan. Single usb with 3.5mm receptacle just like your photo. On my 7" screen like yours I only show one usb choice and AUX. When you swapped out original for the dual with 3.5mm and SD card slot did your source display show two usb choices, one SD and the AUX as well?


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

It shows a second usb once you plug something else into it. I was using my phone and a flash drive. The format was wrong on the SD card I found in the car and it showed that as well. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

sledstorm1 said:


> I have a 2017 Td (LT) cloth seats, basic My Link. I install the dual usb with sd card slot and aux port. Easy install, plugged right in. Part # 13581213. A


Possible you could send the link where you found that? when I search that part number i pull up a bunch of similar parts but for the Silverado. The awful pictures it shows don't look the same as the one you have there.

*EDIT* Not the Silverado but for the Suburban and Tahoe


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

sledstorm1 said:


> I have a 2017 Td (LT) cloth seats, basic My Link. I install the dual usb with sd card slot and aux port. Easy install, plugged right in. Part # 13581213. And it works as it should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How hard was it to get the usb off , looking to replace mines , since it’s starting to static after listening for awhile.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

dwood said:


> Possible you could send the link where you found that? when I search that part number i pull up a bunch of similar parts but for the Silverado. The awful pictures it shows don't look the same as the one you have there.
> 
> *EDIT* Not the Silverado but for the Suburban and Tahoe








2013-2018 GM Jet Black Dual USB, 3.5mm Auxiliary, and SD Card Receptacle 13581213 | GMPartsDirect.com


2013-2018 GM part # 13581213 - Jet Black Dual USB, 3.5mm Auxiliary, and SD Card Receptacle




www.gmpartsdirect.com





Here is the link.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Chad20101 said:


> How hard was it to get the usb off , looking to replace mines , since it’s starting to static after listening for awhile.


It easy 2 small flat blade screw drivers pring at the 2 detents on the ends, it comes right out. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

sledstorm1 said:


> 2013-2018 GM Jet Black Dual USB, 3.5mm Auxiliary, and SD Card Receptacle 13581213 | GMPartsDirect.com
> 
> 
> 2013-2018 GM part # 13581213 - Jet Black Dual USB, 3.5mm Auxiliary, and SD Card Receptacle
> ...


Thank you! So i was looking at the right one. the awful picture they use makes it look like it wouldn't come remotely close to fitting haha. Thanks again!


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Replaced the dual USB port last night still getting static after awhile. What do I do now ?


----------

